# Client With Buyer's Remorse



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

How would you approach this situation?

While estimating the project, I listened to the homeowners needs and wants and wrote a contract for a very fair price considering the work that she wanted which is to renovate her front entry and front stoop.

The total price was just under $5k and she paid a deposit. We are a few days into the project and the client says she is having second thoughts about the price we contracted for. She thinks she is paying too much. 

How would you respond?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

carolinahandyma said:


> How would you approach this situation?
> 
> While estimating the project, I listened to the homeowners needs and wants and wrote a contract for a very fair price considering the work that she wanted which is to renovate her front entry and front stoop.
> 
> ...


what does she want to change?


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Not a thing. Same project for lower price.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

carolinahandyma said:


> Not a thing. Same project for lower price.


Then walk


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Ask her if it would be fine with her if you suddenly raised the price 2k because you thought you weren't making enough.


You have 3 day right to rescind? If so tough cookies. 

I might consider giving her all the materials you bought and added your time and refund her if there is anything left.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

jlsconstruction said:


> Then walk



We're already probably a third of the way complete. Walking really isn't an option.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

carolinahandyma said:


> We're already probably a third of the way complete. Walking really isn't an option.


How much did you spend on material this far (don't actually say) and a 3rd of the labor, tell her what that much has cost her and give her a day or two to call some other contractors to see what they will charge to finish it. I'm sure she'll call back. If she hires someone else square up with her


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> How much did you spend on material this far (don't actually say) and a 3rd of the labor, tell her what that much has cost her and give her a day or two to call some other contractors to see what they will charge to finish it. I'm sure she'll call back. If she hires someone else square up with her


This path is a classy, upstanding road to take. It could get a whole lot worse than this. If she accepts another's finishing price, you look like a martyr for releasing her. If she asks you to continue, you look like a good guy for being priced correctly all along AND for letting her "test the waters". Which she should have done before this got this far. I would take this advice remembering how many times you've been asked to finish someone else's work. I know for me, it's never a better deal to have me play second fiddle. I'm going to get my full rate, profit, etc. and have a confusion fee to sort through what was already completed and how to proceed.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

carolinahandyma said:


> We're already probably a third of the way complete. Walking really isn't an option.


Changing the price isn't an option either.

This ain't a dress she's trying on.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

The way I look at it, she had her chance to shop around before signing our contract. We are low-key and put no pressure on prospects to sign a contract.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not sure how you run your company, but I want my customers to be 100% satisfied. So if it means writting a 10k check I'd do it without blinking


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tell her you don't normally do this but she can pay you for the materials and you will only charge her for work completed if she tight for cash. she prob had a best friends, brothers, mates drinking buddy from the bar tell her he could do it for 1/3rd that.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

I want to her to be happy with the work and I want to complete the entire job for her on schedule. However, I do want to do this at our pre-agreed upon price.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm not sure how you run your company, but I want my customers to be 100% satisfied. So if it means writting a 10k check I'd do it without blinking


I have some work I need done.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FrankSmith said:


> I have some work I need done.


Youre already sending red flags :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

y'all have an agreement implied or on paper. 

Both parties must live up to their part. 

Have you asked, given the circumstances, if she can actually pay you? That's not rude, that's being honest and forth coming about your concerns. Asking the question may help resolve or get things out on the table to discuss. 

If she wants to dismiss you in writing and pay your hourly rate to date and for materials.... then you walk


Tough place to be in-
Part of being a good guy and being honest, is keeping your promises. A contract is a two way promise.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> If she wants to dismiss you in writing and pay your hourly rate to date and for materials.... then you walk


If she cannot live up to her end of the contract (or adjust the project scope) this is a good option. 


......damn women always changing their minds


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe she's not happy with what she has seen of your work.... :drink:


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks to all that have weighed in on this discussion.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

carolinahandyma said:


> We're already probably a third of the way complete. Walking really isn't an option.


This is a condition completely made by you to let her have control.

If we can assume a well written proposal/contract that spells out each party's responsibilities then closing and leaving the job is an option. Write a change order detailing where you stopped, why and what the final amount is. 

I've only had one contract cancel after we started and this is the route we took. The client had a little trouble accepting that we were getting paid for what we had in it. We did negotiate a compromise amount, signed the change order and I wrote a refund check for the balance of his money.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

kevjob said:


> Ask her if it would be fine with her if you suddenly raised the price 2k because you thought you weren't making enough.
> 
> You have 3 day right to rescind? If so tough cookies.
> 
> I might consider giving her all the materials you bought and added your time and refund her if there is anything left.


Had this happen last year on a exterior paint job and carpentry . I billed them for my time to date with materials and parted ways. I acted as professional as I could shook hands and got my check.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

DavidC said:


> This is a condition completely made by you to let her have control.
> 
> If we can assume a well written proposal/contract that spells out each party's responsibilities then closing and leaving the job is an option. Write a change order detailing where you stopped, why and what the final amount is.
> 
> ...


This is EXCELLENT advice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

How can you be a few days in to a project for a contract under $5k?

2 guys? @ 6 days @ 8 hours + materials. For under $5k?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I would have to box her in on this deal and tell her that when we signed the contract, I purchased the materials, did the budgeting, and scheduled this job into the queue of other jobs that are in progress. I arranged to have my guys here for a certain amount of days and I can't afford to send them home. 

I would also say, "The only way that I can ensure your satisfaction is to follow through with what we originally agreed to. Essentially, we are too far into the project to renegotiate the terms and if I agree to accept anything less at this point, I will be stuck with the guilt of leaving you unhappy and dissatisfied. So I will continue forward and honor my end of the contract as I expect you will also. Thank you for your business. "

Buyer's remorse counseling/resolution is not a service that I offer.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> How can you be a few days in to a project for a contract under $5k?
> 
> 2 guys? @ 6 days @ 8 hours + materials. For under $5k?


We don't all get plumbers rates......


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Humor her at first and see what she thinks its a reasonable price. See what she says to you. For all you know she may say 4800 dollars compared to 5000, and I'm jsut using 5k as a round number. 

I would be straight up frank with the customer and tell them it would have been great knowing this before the work had started. What I find works in my favor at times where I get the ok go ahead but can you not do it for a little cheaper, is saying "if all goes well and no problems arise then I can see what I can do about price and possibly give you a discount" these words seem to help me out big time and I never ever give a discount. Only time I stick true to these words is if its a good repeat customer. 

I would also ensure your customer about the cost without of materials and labor without going much into details with your customer about what its really costing you. Tell her straight up you have materials to buy and the store doesn't give them to you for free, wages to pay your employees, costs of being in business (trade license, business license, auto insurance, liability insurance, fuel) plus your trying to make a living too.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> We don't all get plumbers rates......


I did the math at $40 an hour....plus materials?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Did the price change mid stream? Because at under $5k, let's say it was a $4,800 contract that's some tough math. Assuming a 20% material cost? That's $960. And 2 guys for 6 days at 8 hours a day eats up the rest.

If you are a few days in to this and she is having doubts, well, you gotta be near the end of the project right??? So she's have doubts about a project that is almost done? Man, that's messed up.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sure you can safely assume material cost is much more than 20% of the job cost.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm sure you can safely assume material cost is much more than 20% of the job cost.


This makes his tight spot even worse... Either he's making less money over more days, or he's almost finished with a 5-6 day job, still making less money and she's squeezing him at the finish line.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Sometimes you can cut this stuff short with a quick condescending chuckle and a mild threat. Dont even acknowledge that the option to stop is on the table and keep working. "oh marge, that's adorable; we've got a contract honey. Ill see sou in the morning, about eight oclock."

Had a client that wanted to cancel his house repaint after I washed the house. I said that sounds great to me, I dont usually make 2500 in a day but I would be happy to invoke the cancelation provision in my contract which forfeits all deposits to me." End of discussion.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> Did the price change mid stream? Because at under $5k, let's say it was a $4,800 contract that's some tough math. Assuming a 20% material cost? That's $960. And 2 guys for 6 days at 8 hours a day eats up the rest.
> 
> If you are a few days in to this and she is having doubts, well, you gotta be near the end of the project right??? So she's have doubts about a project that is almost done? Man, that's messed up.


She might feel that she is being "taken" since the project is under the 5k mark and is almost done.

It's like gas fitters here. To remove a butt plug and install the proper quick connect to connect a stove is like a 30 second job and to turn the gas valve on is another few minutes if the valve is in the basement. Going rate for this here is $150 for less then 10 minutes worth of work. Money cannot be justified. In relation to the OP's post, it might be a similar predicament. Why its costing so much when the work is getting done so fast.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I think we need more details, either way its messed up. But you could either finish and bill, or pro rate and bill. If you pro rate, I'm sure the expensive part was done first, right?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm sure you can safely assume material cost is much more than 20% of the job cost.


I'm sure your right, but I figured on the low side. My brain is programmed for math, that's usually the first place I look. When people are upset it's usually connected to a dollar bill.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> I did the math at $40 an hour....plus materials?


Sounds about right


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

carolinahandyma said:


> I want to her to be happy with the work and I want to complete the entire job for her on schedule. However, I do want to do this at our pre-agreed upon price.


This is exactly what you tell her. It's really a yes or no answer you need to hear. If it's yes, continue forward, if it's no, then bill her for time & materials to this point & wish her the best of luck. It's really that simple.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> This is exactly what you tell her. It's really a yes or no answer you need to hear. If it's yes, continue forward, if it's no, then bill her for time & materials to this point & wish her the best of luck. It's really that simple.


I agree, when you sign a contract that ship has sailed. To break a contract requires money. 

If you put tires on your truck and by the time your 3rd tire is mounted you change your mind..... guess what? You'll be paying for the 3 tires at a minimum.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

carolinahandyma said:


> I want to her to be happy with the work and I want to complete the entire job for her on schedule. However, I do want to do this at our pre-agreed upon price.


You come across as a low key, sincere guy.

How about sitting down with her and finding out why she is suddenly unhappy. Reassure her of the quality of the job she is getting. Explain the dangers/issues of you leaving the job at this point. Also that should there be any issues upon completion you are a phone call away. 

I'll go along with BC that someone told her they could do it cheaper, better and faster. Seen it before, but where were these guys at bid time....


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

What causes a person to have doubts about what they are paying? I'm not talking about before a contract is signed......but rather DURING the process once work has started? Those two emotions are very different animals and stem from different places.

Some people overpay, and feel fine with it. In fact they love it. Why is that?

Trust. At some point the trust factor was broken. And that might be 100% her doing, and has nothing to do with the contractor. If she did get another price she is also relating that to what she is currently seeing at her home.

So if she is unhappy during the process, the odds of her suddenly being happy and doing a 180° in her thoughts is a rare thing indeed. It takes more than a meeting to rebuild confidence.

Or

Maybe she's bat schit crazy? Lol


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

The real truth is this, you're probably gonna finish the job. We all have set backs.

Make her eat her words. Double down and totally crush it. Exceed her expectations. 

Sometimes these are the type of people who really spread WOM for your business.


----------

